# Anyone up for a nearshore trip in AM? Surfside



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Will load up and go if a couple people can come out with us to offset expenses....My son and I went out today, came back with only a few smacks but we didn't have the right gear. Lost some big fish due to not having the right set-ups. PM me, will be up at 0430.


----------

